# Campy Cranks with Shimano shifters and cassette...



## vizcaino (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi guys,

I have a question. One of my friends has a new campy record crankset for sale. My bike is assembled with a full shimano 10 speed dura-ace group (except for a FSA SLK double Crankset, 50-34). Is it possible to use the campy cranks with the shimano shifters and shimano cassette ?. Any of you have any experiences regarding this ?. 
I would really appreciate your comments and suggestions. Many Thanks.

Cheers, 

Vizcaino.


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

as long as this is just a crank swap then you can use whatever cranks you want, campy, time, FSA. what really matters is if they are triple or double standard or double compact. if the campy's are not compact then im pretty sure you need to change the FD


----------



## vizcaino (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks.



b24fsb said:


> as long as this is just a crank swap then you can use whatever cranks you want, campy, time, FSA. what really matters is if they are triple or double standard or double compact. if the campy's are not compact then im pretty sure you need to change the FD


----------

